# Swan Hunt



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

has anyone heard of any trumpeters being taken this year, I'm still trying to get mine, only a couple of days left


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

When I took my swan in and i asked. there was non reported yet. so let hope it stays that way for the next 4 days.


----------



## Steelrat (Oct 3, 2007)

When I took mine in, the guy told me one was taken from Ogden Bay by a 13yr old...


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowl habits said:


> has anyone heard of any trumpeters being taken this year, I'm still trying to get mine, only a couple of days left


 :?: :shock: :?: :shock: :?: :shock: :?: 
good luck on getting that trump! I know that's not what you meant but when I read it the first time, that's how my little brain processed it.


----------



## rubber ducky (Dec 7, 2007)

was out 2 1/2 bridges yesterday off turpin and seen one it just stayed in our pond until we started blastin some spoons. seen some flocks flying in the same area a week before. good luck 8)


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

two days left guys and i'm striking out everywhere i go. i think i'm going to get skunked. i thought i had them figured out at OB i went out this afternoon, i didn't here or see anything, anyone got any suggestions


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks to a buddy of mine guiding me, i filled my swan tag today (best b-day present ever) i did not think i even had a chance- thanks jason


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i had 6 land about 30 yards away from me out at ogden bay today. it was at the very south end of unit three..if that helps


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> i had 6 land about 30 yards away from me out at ogden bay today. it was at the very south end of unit three..if that helps


Did you see a lot of swans in the area??


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i heard a bunch before sun up but other than the six no i did not see anymore


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

i got mine towards the north end of unit one


----------

